# How to get 2 headphones to work at the same time using SoundMAX version 5.2?



## headphones (Jun 2, 2007)

How to get 2 headphones to work at the same time using SoundMAX version 5.2? I am hoping someone can help me out with this. There is an option in SoundMAX control panel which says "Independent Front Headphones" and when I check this box it asks me to restart and I do. But after that my front headphones still don't work. My computer has a headphone port in the front of the case and it also has one in the back. The ones in the back always work. One time my front ones were working and then the back went off.


----------



## bearone2 (Jun 4, 2004)

i'm not sure the independent front headphones, means two sets but try a "y" cord with apprpriate adapters for each end.

you'll be splitting the signal, not really stereo if it works.


----------

